
DNSChain – A blockchain-based DNS and HTTP server - callaars
https://github.com/okTurtles/dnschain
======
nsxwolf
Can it serve more than 6 HTTP requests per second worldwide?

------
brudgers
OkTurtles home: [https://okturtles.com/](https://okturtles.com/)

------
drawnwren
Latest commit, March 31st? Is it abandoned?

~~~
mctub
I think Slepak said he's waiting on Ethereum or blockstack to pick up where
namecoin died.

~~~
gdfgdgdgdgfdy
Dead? Namecoin is about to have a major release.

~~~
jbpetersen
There's next to no ongoing interest in it and the market confirms that.

------
marktangotango
Is anyone using block chains to verify ad serving and viewing?

~~~
mobiletelephone
How would this work? Ad-viewing is a client-side function.

~~~
danielrhodes
The device where the impression is served would do a little work, proving that
the ad was indeed viewed and thus preventing fraud.

~~~
ReverseCold
Is that even possible to prove?

~~~
Rhapso
Yes, but only if the viewer proceeds to buy the advertised item.

